# Individual soap boxes



## heidwil (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi! I have bought plastic molds of mermaids for soap making. They are detailed in design and I would like to paint just a few details on them once they are made. To display them I would like to get some boxes with cardboard on the bottom and 1/2 way up the sides and a plastic top that exceeds the cardboard sides. I checked with papermart and did not find what I was looking for. What other companies could I try to look for them? Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 3, 2016)

Have you tried ClearBags? I use their clear boxes for my tall & skinny soaps that turn out exceptionally pretty:  http://www.clearbags.com/2-5-8-x-1-1-2-x-4-5-16-soft-fold-clear-box.html 


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 3, 2016)

Or maybe one of these... http://www.nashvillewraps.com/

https://www.bagsandbowsonline.com/r...7-9797-ed11134c9b6d?pscid=BB:GBL_Hdr_B&B Home


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 3, 2016)

I was thinking about bakery boxes such as cookies come in.


----------



## heidwil (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you!! I will try those!!


----------



## Stacy (Sep 3, 2016)

Not sure of the size you're looking for but it sounds like a chocolate or candy box would work.






http://www.papermart.com/clear-pvc-boxes-with-flat-gold-bottom/id=23357#23357


----------



## heidwil (Sep 4, 2016)

After searching I could not find the type of box I had in mind. But Clearbags had a plastic slide in box that matched in size. So I ordered those. After thinking about it, they probably work even better because you can see the mermaid much better then if cardboard would be on bottom and partial sides. 
Thank you so much for your tips and ideas!! I really appreciate your help!!!! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## DianaPopova (Mar 9, 2017)

snappyllama said:


> I was thinking about bakery boxes such as cookies come in.



I like this idea!These boxes usually look stunning!


----------

